# I cut some firewood today.



## scott_rn

The last tree fell the wrong way. :shock: 
[attachment=0:15ydpbky]truck.JPG[/attachment:15ydpbky]
Now I get to buy a new truck. :lol:

Note to self: Don't work 6 night in a row, come home from the last one and make a firewood run (without sleeping first). Thank goodness for state farm.


----------



## wyogoob

yikes! :shock:


----------



## longbow

Are you sure there wasn't alcohol involved? :mrgreen: 
Hope everything works out.


----------



## Al Hansen

:shock: That's an "oh crap" moment. :shock:


----------



## scott_rn

I expect old one eye to tell me why my truck is even dented. It's a silverado, I thought they were supposed to be indestrucible and stuff.

Crap, yeah. I'm sure I said something like that.


----------



## mikevanwilder

Cold ride home?


----------



## REPETER

Man! You're living the dream! 

Glad it was just your truck


----------



## Huge29

Well, if you think about it, it does make sense just by physics. The tree starts to fall and even if you do it correctly...those chevy trucks just suck so much that the power of gravity going the other way was overcome by the vacuum and sucked it right over. :mrgreen: Sorry, I had to!


----------



## k2muskie

I'd be doing this...   then this... O|* O|* and of course finally this  ...thats why one has insurance hope they take care of the ole-poo-pah for ya...we've had our share of OMGs but lucky the fate fairy made them a warning shot across the bow and no real damage...


----------



## REPETER

What he didn't show is the GIANT tree that fell on it. I mean Paul Bunyun couldn't pick this tree up single handedly and yet the CHEVY took it with nothing more then a minor dent. It's like, if that tree fell in the woods, not only would everyone hear it, but we'd feel it too. Not to mention the tsunamis across the world. Lucky for us there was a CHEVY to prevent the world from disaster!


----------



## mikevanwilder

REPETER said:


> What he didn't show is the GIANT tree that fell on it. I mean Paul Bunyun couldn't pick this tree up single handedly and yet the CHEVY took it with nothing more then a minor dent. It's like, if that tree fell in the woods, not only would everyone hear it, but we'd feel it too. Not to mention the tsunamis across the world. Lucky for us there was a CHEVY to prevent the world from disaster!


 :-D, That was pretty funny! I don't like the Chevy vs whatever debates but that was good.


----------



## campfire

Sorry "Paul" old boy but I have been out of town and just saw this. But I HAVE to share it with the folks at work first thing in the morning..........and probable many times after that.
:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## scott_rn

campfire said:


> Sorry "Paul" old boy but I have been out of town and just saw this. But I HAVE to share it with the folks at work first thing in the morning..........and probable many times after that.
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Campfire, they've all seen it on facebook. I just have to figure out what I'm going to replace it with, probably going to be a little toyota (I hear they're just big enough to haul a moose).

Clint, thanks for making me sound like a superhero.


----------

